# Is Didi having liquidity problems ?



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Didi has failed to make drivers weekly earning payments. The stalling, lack of information, and lack of avenues for contact do not inspire confidence. Has the downturn in its Chinese operations had a greater impact than disclosed? If Didi defaults on its payments, what recourse do drivers have ? In a rapidly cooling earning environment, where drivers are already beginning to feel the pinch, it is a development of real concern. What do you think ?


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

And now they've even closed their phone lines...


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

Payment for last week's rides received today (Tuesday).


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Payments have been made by Didi.


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

Kyanar said:


> And now they've even closed their phone lines...


I know uber and ola closed their hubs around the country but both at least still have their phone lines open don't they?


----------



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

The Source said:


> I know uber and ola closed their hubs around the country but both at least still have their phone lines open don't they?


Shame Didi Shame not even phone support &#128545;


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

Their call centre in Philippines. The infrastructure there doesn't permit call centre reps to do voice support remotely.


----------

